

Personal Brands, Identity and Perception Management (2007) - mbrubeck
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2007/11/01/personal-brands-identity-and-perception-management/

======
mbrubeck
In case anyone is worried: no, I am not going to submit every post from the
ribbonfarm archive to Hacker News (though I did go back and read them all
myself, since I've been in bed with the flu all week). This is the last one, I
promise.

